# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Selfmade Marsh Guard

## Loki87

Heyho,
da ja mitlerweile überall der Herbst Einzug gehalten hat und die Strecken (noch) matschiger werden, habe ich dies mal als Anlass genommen, um den viel gepriesenen Marsh Guard zu testen. Allerdings wollte ich erstens nicht so lange auf eine Lieferung warten und zweitens musste das ganze billiger gehen  :Big Grin: 
Denn mal ehrlich, es ist ja nur ein Stück Plastik!

So hab ich mich dann also auf zum großen schwedischen Einrichtungshaus gemacht und dieses mit einem Zweierset flexibler Schneidbretter wieder verlassen.
Anschließend darauf eine Schablone aufgemalt und mit einem Cutter-Messer die Konturen ausgeschnitten.
Das hat so gut geklappt, dass ich das Ergebnis einfach hier mit allen teilen wollte, da man auf diese Art für 4 Fender gerademal 1,99€ bezahlt und man eigentlich keinen Unterschied zum Original bemerkt.
Einziges "Problem": Die selfmade Lösung ist etwas schwerer. Dürfte aber dafür absolut unkaputtbar sein und das teilweise auftretende Klappern des Originals sollte auch nicht passieren, da das ganze eher eine weichere Struktur besitzt.

Bilder stelle ich morgen mal ein und werde in ca. einer Woche berichten, wie sich das Ding im DH-Einsatz geschlagen hat.

Für alle interessierten Bastler hab ich die Schablone mal im Anhang angefügt (geklaut von User "supermanlovers" aus dem IBC).

Vielleicht kann der eine oder Andere ja was damit anfangen  :Smile:

----------


## klana_radikala

gute idee, sieht etwas professioneller aus als die version mit einer aufgeschnittenen pet flasche

----------


## Umar

hab mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir einen zu bestellen, aber werde es jt mal so probieren...

aber warte vorher noch auf die Bilder  :Wink:

----------


## Loki87

Es kann sich nur noch um Stunden handeln, bis mein Handy endlich mal die Bilder synchronisiert hat -.-

----------


## prolink88

tolle idee
die verlangen für das ding 20 euro

ist das DIN A4 ?

----------


## Wild

20?? 10€ hab ich gezahlt!

----------


## fipu

Ich hab meinen bei Mucky Nutz gekauft. Die haben nun noch andere Modelle im Angebot. 
Sieht interessant aus.
www.muckynutz.com/

----------


## Loki87

Ja,ist A4.

----------


## Loki87

Bild!

Edit:
Nach einigem Überlegen bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass die Schnitte für die Kabelbinder besser etwas weiter vorne platziert werden sollten, da der Fender so hinten dichter am Reifen sitzt. Ich hab das bei meinem jetzt verändert und den Cut so nah wie möglich nach vorn versetzt. So folgt der Fender wesentlich besser der Krümmung des Reifens und steht nicht so waagrecht nach hinten.
Bevor ihr diese Schnitte also setzt, solltet ihr das Teil erstmal probehalber an die Gabel halten und bestimmen, wo genau ihr schneiden müsst. Dann habt ihr auch den Vorteil des selbst bauens voll ausgenutzt und ein individuell passendes Schutzblech gebaut :-)

Edit 2:
Hab mal die "verbesserte" Version der Schablone angehängt. Rot markiert wo ich den neuen Schnitt gesetzt habe. Somit kann man den Kabelbinder durch den Neuen und den Vorderen der beiden Hinteren durchführen (ist das kompliziert zu beschreiben!  :Big Grin:  ). Am besten man schaut, dass der entstehende Steg zwischen den beiden Schnitten die Breite der Brücke des Gabelcastings hat.

Zwei Dinge habe ich in der Zwischenzeit noch bemerkt.
Indem man die beiden seitlichen Laschen an den Gabeltauchrohren nach vorn oder hinten rotiert, kann man den Winkel in welchem der Fender nach hinten steht, noch in erstaunlich großem Umfang verstellen.
Und zweitens hat diese Schablone an der Seite wesentlich mehr Material als das Original, wodurch der Bereich der Gabeldichtungen praktisch komplett vom Reifen isoliert wird. Dadurch dürfte sich hier deutlich weniger Dreck ansammeln. Aber das bleibt noch in der Praxis zu erproben.

----------


## Sethimus

ein mucky nutz fender kostet mit versand knappe 15eur. man kann sich das leben auch unnoetig kompliziert machen...

----------


## Loki87

Man kann auch unnötig viel klugscheißen und wenig konstruktive Kommentare abgeben...aber hey...jedem das Seine ;-)
Die Mtb-Community ist leider mitlerweile ein ziemlich elitärer Haufen geworden, wie man hier wieder eindrucksvoll sieht. Im Skibereich gibts ein Vielfaches an DIY-Anleitungen in den Foren und da hört man niemand meckern. Traurig.
Tatsache ist, meine Version hat mich 1€ für 2 Fender gekostet. Das macht ne Ersparnis von 29€ und ich muss nicht warten,bis das Zeug geliefert wird. Und 29€ sind einmal Bikepark. Für Manche liegt die Studentenzeit anscheinend schon zu weit zurück um sich über sowas noch Gedanken zu machen...
Dazu kommt, dass man bei der Bastelei auch Spaß hat und sich über das selbst gebaute Endprodukt einfach mehr freut, als über das selbst gekaufte (so gehts mir zumindest).

Du hättest mal mein selbstgebautes Magura Entlüftungskit sehen sollen. Komplett mit Zange und allem ;-) Da saß ich ne ganze Weile dran bis es fertig war. Das kostet auch "nur" 40€,meins lag nachher nichtmal bei 10€. Als Schüler oder Student hat man tendentiell eben mehr Zeit als Geld.

Deshalb soll sich drüber freuen wer will und wems zu aufwändig ist,der darf gern nen Mucky Nutz/Marsh Guard kaufen :-)

----------


## Umar

Coole Sache, aber ich gebe lieber 30 € aus ...  :Wink:

----------


## DH-Rooky

> Man kann auch unnötig viel klugscheißen und wenig konstruktive Kommentare abgeben...aber hey...jedem das Seine ;-)


 :Mr. Blue:   :Thumb Up:

----------


## bighit75

gute idee das mit den selberbauen werde das Drälla als Unterrohrschutz adaptieren. hier mein Spritzschutz**

----------


## Sethimus

du hast also 1 eur fuer plastik schutz + befestigungsmaterial ausgegeben? ich geh mal davon aus du machst das mit kabelbindern fest, die kannst dann jedesmal neu hinmachen. -> unpraktisch und muell verursachend 
2. dein schutz geht schraeg nach oben anstatt gerade aus wie beim mucky nutz fender, ergo noch verbesserungspotential bis er den gleichen nutzen bringt. 
3. bzgl student. bin ich auch + ich arbeite nebenher, da muss ich meine wenige freizeit nicht noch mit bastelaktionen reduzieren. ich spar mir lieber die zeit, zahl paar euro mehr und geh dafuer dann fahren.

----------


## willi

Obwohl ich kein Freund von Selbstbautrümmern bin(ja und ich hatte auch den SBS alla Bighit75 ), finde ich die Idee und Ausführung ziemlich gut. :Idea:

----------


## Loki87

> du hast also 1 eur fuer plastik schutz + befestigungsmaterial ausgegeben? ich geh mal davon aus du machst das mit kabelbindern fest, die kannst dann jedesmal neu hinmachen. -> unpraktisch und muell verursachend 
> 2. dein schutz geht schraeg nach oben anstatt gerade aus wie beim mucky nutz fender, ergo noch verbesserungspotential bis er den gleichen nutzen bringt. 
> 3. bzgl student. bin ich auch + ich arbeite nebenher, da muss ich meine wenige freizeit nicht noch mit bastelaktionen reduzieren. ich spar mir lieber die zeit, zahl paar euro mehr und geh dafuer dann fahren.


Bezüglich schräg nach oben. Wie bereits beschrieben, kann man den Winkel verstellen und weiterhin erlaubt die Platzierung des Schnittes weiter vorne auch ne Änderung --> sitzt mitlerweile ganz anders.
Ich kann das Ding auf nen Abstand von ~ 1cm an den Reifen ran bringen oder auch jeden beliebigen anderen Abstand realisieren. Dazu kommt, dass durch verdrehen nach hinten die Dichtungen durch Beschuss von hinten geschützt werden können. Find ich auch nicht schlecht.
Aber das werd ich nach der ersten Ausfahrt genauer berichten können, ob das wirklich relevant ist.
Interessant ist nur, wie du schon jetzt weisst, dass es nicht funktioniert!

Die Kabelbinder Diskussion ist echt sinnlos, denn erstens hält das so einfach gut und das ganze wäre nicht mehr als ne Mash Guard vs. Mucky Nutz Diskussion. 
Zweitens hab ich ohne weiteres die Möglichkeit auch Klettbänder zu nutzen. Die kosten mich dann nochmal n Euro für nen Meter.

Jo, ich arbeite auch nebenbei. Und die 10 Minuten die mich das Ding an Zeit gekostet hat, hab ich noch, ohne dabei aufs Radfahren verzichten zu müssen. Wenn mir die Zeit mal fehlen sollte, verzicht ich drauf im Forum zu posten oder fahr einfach ne Ecke schneller  :Wink: 
Aber ist doch immer schön, wenn man drauf hinweisen kann, dass man für sein Geld arbeitet :-)
Wie dem auch sei. Dir gefällts nicht und damit kann ich gut leben. Was mich nach wie vor stört, sind Beiträge die einfach nur negativ sein sollen. Was ich eigentlich nicht versteh, denn außerhalb des Internets warst eigentlich n recht umgänglicher Typ, Sethimus  :Smile: 
Ich denke damit könn mer die Diskussion dann auch beenden. Hab mich genug über die Negativität in Internet-Foren ausgekotzt  :Smile: 

Nach wie vor gilt also:
Wenn jemand schnell son Teil braucht, jetzt wisst ihr wies geht.
Wer lieber eins kauft, der wird damit vermutlich nicht weniger glücklich! :-)
Ob jetzt 15 bzw. 30€ viel Geld sind oder nicht, mir gings vor allem darum, die generelle Funktion dieses neuen Systems zu testen ohne mal wieder blind nem Hype hinterher zu laufen und gleich wild mit Geld um mich zu werfen. Dazu ist man im Bikebereich oft genug fast schon gezwungen.
Erfahrungsgemäß funktioniert die "Schlauch zwischen Gabelbrücken-Methode" sehr gut.
Optisch eher naja, aber gute Funktion.
Warum die WC-Pros den Marsh Guard bevorzugen dürfte ja eh jedem klar sein, denn bei denen gehts um die Aerodynamik. Im Zweifel verzichte ich aber gerne auf diesen Vorteil, wenn ich dadurch mehr sehe, denn so schnell bin ich nicht, dass das ins Gewicht fallen könnte.
Daher hat mir der Marsh Guard als logische Weiterentwicklung eingeleuchtet (unter Profi-Racing Aspekten betrachtet). Ob das Geld gut angelegt ist, werd ich jetzt dann sehen.
Auf Aussagen Anderer verlasse ich mich bei solchen Produkten schon lange nicht mehr, dazu ist der Hype-Faktor einfach zu groß. Apple hats vorgemacht. Drückt mans genug Promis in die Hand, kauft der gemeine Pöbel bald wie blöd.

Also seht das ganze doch bitte unter diesen Gesichtspunkten.
Nämlich entweder Low-Budget für Leute mit wenig Kohle/Sparfüchse, schnelle Erste-Hilfe Lösung vorm nächsten Rennen oder als Testmöglichkeit.
Den optischen Anspruch eines industriellen Produktes zu erreichen, wäre ja auch fast schon lächerlich.
Ich schließe nicht aus, dass ich mir einfach so ein Mucky Nutz Ding kaufen werde, da die farbliche Gestaltung bei der DIY-Lösung Grenzen hat (kein Schwarz).
Also diskutieren wir doch lieber Erfahrungen, als ständig auf die Perfektion des Originals hinzuweisen :-)

Über Fragen, sinnvolle Verbesserungsvorschläge und vor allem auch Erfahrungsberichte würd ich mich daher sehr freuen!
Und natürlich danke für das Lob!

----------


## papa schlumpf

für 15 € würde ich in einem originalen marsh guard investieren, denn 4-5 bier weniger hat noch nie keinen geschadet und wenn man schon ein xxxx € bike hat kann man glaube ich schon 15 € investieren. klar ist die selfmade variante eine gute idee, für mich aber nichts. wo soll man dieses plastik herbekommen, wenn man keinen schwedischen möbelladen hat? und die ganze stadt abzuklappern hab ich auch keine lust.
auch einen selfmade mud guard aus einem schlauch würde ich nie montieren, da er einfach nur hässlich ist, lieber einen um 15 € kaufen.
hier mein senf dazu. ist nur meine meinung !

----------


## hhacks

mir gefällts dass es noch Bastler gibt, und ja, als Student hab ich noch weit mehr selber gemacht, man wird halt faul mit dem Alter  :Wink: 

doppelplus fürs vorstellen, weil an mein bike passt das Rot evtl. ganz hervorragend - werds also demnächst probieren - freu mich schon aufs optimieren  :Smile:

----------


## prolink88

hab das ganze mal etwas angepasst an der gabel
müßte jetzt passen
3 öffnungen halt ich für übertrieben..wer will kann sie ja reinmachen
am besten sind klettverschlüsse

----------


## Chri Stoff

Also ich finds super!!!!Danke Leute

----------


## noox

> du hast also 1 eur fuer plastik schutz + befestigungsmaterial ausgegeben? ich geh mal davon aus du machst das mit kabelbindern fest, die kannst dann jedesmal neu hinmachen. -> unpraktisch und muell verursachend 
> 2. dein schutz geht schraeg nach oben anstatt gerade aus wie beim mucky nutz fender, ergo noch verbesserungspotential bis er den gleichen nutzen bringt. 
> 3. bzgl student. bin ich auch + ich arbeite nebenher, da muss ich meine wenige freizeit nicht noch mit bastelaktionen reduzieren. ich spar mir lieber die zeit, zahl paar euro mehr und geh dafuer dann fahren.


Nur weil du mehr Kohle als Zeit hast, musst nicht gleich jeden blöd anmaulen, wenn es bei dem nicht so ist. Ich hab früher auch gewaltig viel gebastelt. Meine Arbeit war damals DHR, da wäre sich ein Nebenjob nicht mehr ausgegangen und die Ferial-Arbeiten haben zu wenig gebracht. Ich würd mir den Marsh Guard auch bestellen (nicht extra, aber irgendwo dazu). Aber mit der Anleitung und wenn man sowieso zufällig beim Ikea ist, wär's echt eine Überlegung wert.

Die Kabelbinder-Diskussion ist aber schon a bissl seltsam... Wennst wegen Kabelbinder ein Müllproblem hast, ist (Downhill-)Biken generell ein schlechter Sport. Kabelbinder braucht man ja für alles mögliche (Startnummern...) Und also Downhiller bringt man verdammt viele Auto-Kilometer zusammen  :Frown: 

Aber nochmals zwecks Kabelbinder: 
Der Original-Marsh-Guard verwendet ja auch Kabelbinder. Wennst den Spritzschutz aus Schläuche machst, brauchst Kabelbinder. Wenn mit Tape, musst das Tape wegschmeißen. Ich hab das Neopren-Teil. Das hat aber den gravierenden Nachteil, dass es beim Einfedern immer am Reifen anstößt und ich vertrag das Geräusch einfach nicht. Daher befestige ich das Neopren-Teil (oder auch ein Tape oder Schlauch-Teil) mit ein bis zwei Kabelbinder an der vorderen Bremsleitung. Für eine sinnvolle Lösung brauchst also auch da Kabelbinder. 

Wenn er schräg nach oben geht hat er sogar noch mehr Spritzschutz - er würde ja einen größeren Winkel abdecken. Beim Geradeaus-Fahren zwar nicht relevant, eingelenkt würd's weniger spritzen. Allerdings stößt er dann beim Einfedern eher am Unterrohr an.

----------


## fipu

> Das hat aber den gravierenden Nachteil, dass es beim Einfedern immer am Reifen anstößt und ich vertrag das Geräusch einfach nicht.


Das Problem hatte ich auch! Deshalb habe ich mir den Mucky Nutz (welcher ja baugleich mit dem hier diskutierten Marsh Guard ist) gekauft, mit Klettverschluss! Ich brauch keine Kabelbinder! :Stick Out Tongue: 
Und seitdem ist Stille, wenn die Gabel einfedert.

Wenn ich das nächste Mal in der Ikea bin, kauf ich mir auch so "Schneidbretter" und fertige Kopien an. Nur, sind diese Schneidbretter nicht etwas dick?

----------


## Mexx

Ich habe gestern auch einen gebastelt, und zwar aus einer alten Flügelmappe vom Libro,
Wenn man es sich gut einteilt bekommt man aus einer A4 Flügelmappe 4 Stk. Marsh Guard.
Fotos hab ich auch welche angehängt, Fotoqualität ist jedoch nicht die Beste. 
Für den hinteren muß i noch einen neuen machen und besser anpassen.

Greetz

----------


## DiscoDuDe

Na bitte schaut ja cool aus!
genau das was man im Winter oder bei Mistwetter mal in der Garage nebenbei machen kann  :Smile: 

Kurze Frage,.... war das das was die Grundlage vom Ikea ist für den Guard? --> www.ikea.com/de/de/catalog/products/50153123/

----------


## prolink88

Ja das hab ich genommen. ist jedoch 2.5mm dick
das dünne hat mir vom muster nicht gefallen....hatten gerade kein anderes

----------


## MartinPanda

Tolle Idee freu mich schon aufs basteln  :Wink:

----------


## suicidedownhill

Hab jetzt auch einen aus den Ikea Schneidbrettern gemacht. Bin ihn heute auch schon gefahren, hält wirklich das meiste von dem, was man ins Gesicht bekommen würde, ab. mMn sind die sogar besser als das Original, denn sie sind stabiler und sehen besser aus. Und viel schwerer sind sie auch nicht, höchstens ein paar Gramm. Kann ich jedem nur empfelen, kostet 2€ und ein bisschen Zeit.

----------


## willi

Basteln mit Ikea, statt Kabelbinder Klettverschluss. Passt sogar fast von der Farbe

----------


## Glenmor

> 


sieht geil aus :Way To Go:

----------


## Glory-OWL

Ringmappe, 0,8mm dick, 17g, total einfach zu schneiden, flexibel und robust!


Viele Grüße!!

PS.: Danke für die Schablone ohne die es nicht so schnell gehen würde!!

----------


## Re Ne

Ich find die Idee super und die Ergebnisse sehen doch auch gut aus!
Mal schaun ob ich noch wo so Mappen rumliegen hab  :Big Grin:

----------


## KoZi

Super Sache und danke für die Schablone. Es ist auch gegen meine Natur für ein Schutzblech, welches in der Herstellung 1 cent kostet, 10 euro oder mehr zu bezahlen.

danke tim taylor

----------


## warcraft60

Hi.
Wie komme ich an die Schablone dran?
Finde ich wirklich Supie !

----------


## prolink88

ist e im Thread weiter vorne zu finden

----------

